# [SRB] Problem sa instalacijom na Dell-u Inspiron E1705

## GentooXtreme

POZ svima. Ja sam eto kao neki clan luga beograd (http://www.linux-beograd.org.yu) i verovali ili ne, eto ni ja cak ne znam da instaliram ovo cudo  (na ovoj masini,jelte)  :Rolling Eyes:  Sramota stvarno   :Embarassed:  Dobro, dobro, posto ste ispljuvali ekran da krenemo:

Masina izgleda ovako:

```

livecd ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller

03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

Procesor je:

```

livecd ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 14

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1662.667

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc pni monitor vmx est tm2 xtpr

bogomips        : 3328.08

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 14

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1662.667

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc pni monitor vmx est tm2 xtpr

bogomips        : 3325.13

```

Dakle, u pitanju je Yonah jezgro (Centrino Duo, ili Core Duo).

HDD je:

```

livecd ~ # cat /proc/scsi/scsi 

Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: FUJITSU MHV2100B Rev: 0085

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 05

```

Particije izgledaju ovako:

```

...

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sda: 98.5 GB, 98522403840 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 11978 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           9       72261   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              10         259     2008125   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             260       11231    88132590    5  Extended

/dev/sda5             260        2750    20008926   83  Linux

/dev/sda6            2751       11217    68011146   83  Linux

/dev/sda7           11218       11222       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda8           11223       11231       72261   83  Linux

```

Fajl /etc/fstab:

```

livecd / # cat /etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>              <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda5               /               xfs             noatime                 0 1

/dev/sda6               /home           xfs             noatime                 0 2

/dev/sda7               /mnt/geexbox    ext3            noatime                 0 2

/dev/sr0                /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

```

Nisam siguran da li ovde treba /proc filesystem, s'obzirom da u oficijelnom uputstvu toga tamo nema.

Fajl /etc/mtab:

```

livecd / # cat /etc/mtab 

tmpfs / tmpfs rw 0 0

/dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom iso9660 ro 0 0

/dev/loop0 /mnt/livecd squashfs ro 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec 0 0

tmpfs /mnt/livecd/lib/firmware tmpfs rw 0 0

tmpfs /mnt/livecd/usr/portage tmpfs rw 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,nosuid,noexec 0 0

/dev/sda5 / xfs rw 0 0

/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 rw 0 0

none /proc proc rw 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0

```

Fajl /etc/make.conf

```

livecd / # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://mirror.utdlug.org/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.utdlug.org/linux/distributions/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="cddb cdparanoia clamav directfb doc dri emacs ieee1394 ipod jabber jack java mplayer musicbrainz pcmcia rdesktop samba xine xinerama -kde -qt3 -qt4"

```

-march je ovde sumnjiv, medjutim cini mi se da je to za ovaj cpu ispravna opcija.

Fajl /boot/grub/grub.conf:

```

livecd / # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

#

# Boot menu configuration file

#

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 10

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Fallback to the second entry.

fallback 1

# Splash image to show behind grub.

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting Gentoo Linux

title Gentoo Linux 2007.0 (2.6.22-r8)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/2.6.22-gentoo-r8-e1705-standard root=/dev/sda5 splash=silent,theme:gentoo video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@85

# For booting Gentoo Linux Xtreme

title Gentoo Linux 2007.0 Xtreme Performance (2.6.22-r8-xtreme)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/2.6.22-gentoo-r8-e1705-xtreme root=/dev/sda5 splash=silent,theme:gentoo

video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@85

# For booting Gentoo Linux with the static rescue shell

title Gentoo Linux 2007.0 Rescue Shell (2.6.22-r8)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/2.6.22-gentoo-r8-e1705-standard root=/dev/sda5 init=/bin/bb

```

Instalaciju Gentoo-a 2007.0 sam prosao koristeci Minimal CD i stage3 tarball prateci doslovno uputstva iz Handbook-a sa zvanicnog sajta. Instalaciju sam zavrsio bez ikakvih primecenih problema, medjutim, prilikom butovanja mi se javlja sledeca poruka:

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda5" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

0800           72261 sda1

0801       2008125 sda2

0802                   1 sda3

0803     20008926 sda5

0805     68011146 sda6

0806           40131 sda7

0807           72261 sda8

0b00       1048575 sr0 driver : sr

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

```

Hm, prva Kernel panic poruka u mom zivotu   :Embarassed: 

Naravno, odmah sam se uputio na google i procesljao sve slicne probleme, medjutim vecina njih je resena tako

sto je falila neka opcija ili driver u konfiguracionom fajlu kernela. Takodje sam pratio uputstvo i za http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Inspiron_E1405 i po njemu sam uglavnom i selektovao razne opcije u kernelu jer ovaj model ima slican hardware. Dakle, pretpostavljam da nije problem u kernelu, mada ko zna mozda i jeste. E, da, kernel je gentoo-sources i to 2.6.22-r8. Evo ipak .config fajla:

http://www.ingal.co.yu/config

Kernel sam izabrao da bude skoro ceo staticki, sa eventualno par modula. Moguce da sam nesto izostavio, mada probavao sam jedno 10 kernela sa neznatnim razlikama, i uvek se javljao isti gorepomenuti rezultat. E onda sam se u jednom trenutku naljutio pa sam resio da iskoristim genkernel i gle cuda - opet isto! Dakle, javlja se poruka iste prirode:

```

...

Block device /dev/sda5 is not a valid root device.

The root block device is unspecified or not detected. Please specify a device to boot.

```

I onda mi daje da udjem u ash shell kao da ja nesto tu cacnem pa da to radi. Naravno, nemam blage veze sta bi ja tu trebalo da radim.

Ima li pomoci za mene? Ko ovo resi ima vopi i pljeku u Vajatu!

POZ i Happy Hacking!

----------

## playahater

ej suser ..  :Smile:  .. bilo je krajnje vreme da predjesh na gentoo ..  :Wink: 

imo sam i ja taj problem .. potrazi malo po forumu .. 

uglavnom .. problem kod mene je bio shto su se ide i sata podrshka klali i zato mi sda device-i nisu postojali .. 

izbacio sam ata sranjca iz kernela i proradilo je .. 

jedna od opcija koju morash izbaciti je 

```
< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->
```

mislim da je to kod mene bio glavni problem .. 

ae pa javi shta si uradio ..  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooXtreme

 *playahater wrote:*   

> ej suser ..  .. bilo je krajnje vreme da predjesh na gentoo .. 

 

Heh, ma koristio sam ja i ranije gentoo ali ne u tolikoj meri i ne na mom laptop-u. Medjutim, bas mi se u zadnje vreme

dopala filozofija ovog distro-a.  :Very Happy: 

E pretrazio sam manje-vishe sve na forumu i pokusao sam da resim koristeci te savete, medjutim cvrc - ista prica.

 *playahater wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jedna od opcija koju morash izbaciti je
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

E izbacio sam i ovo, no ne vredi. Pogledaj molim te .config kad budes imao vremena, pa reci sta ti deluje sumnjivo.

Meni je sve sada postalo sumnjivo.  :Very Happy: 

POZ

----------

